# Buffy The Vampire Slayer, Enneangram Types - Buffy and Faith, 1 vs 8?



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

could buffy be a 6w7-4w3-1w2??


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

Buffy being a 6w7 could exlain why she's compared to Veronica Mars who really seems to be 6w7 don't you think?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Kdiosa said:


> Buffy being a 6w7 could exlain why she's compared to Veronica Mars who really seems to be 6w7 don't you think?


Depends on why they're being compared.


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

in their behavior, their sarcasm. I think there are a lot of comparaison between them, there are many articles about that


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Kdiosa said:


> in their behavior, their sarcasm. I think there are a lot of comparaison between them, there are many articles about that


Well they might both be 6w7 but I don't find that the most meaningful argument. :tongue:


----------

